# IBH Net für IBH Link S7 Plus frisst Systemleistung



## vierlagig (29 August 2011)

aus der Kategorie: ungünstiges Systemverhalten
Täter: IBH Net Treiber (in der Version 1.4) für Kommunikation mit Link S7 Plus


----------



## IBHsoftec GmbH (30 August 2011)

*IBH Net für IBH Link S7 Plus frisst Systemleistung?*

Hallo,
hierfür benötigen wir bitte etwas mehr Informationen:
-Welche exakte Version des IBH Net Treibers wird verwendet?

​Die aktuellste Version kann von unserer Homepage geladen werden:
​http://www.ibhsoftec-sps.de/german/Download_IBHNet_Update.htm
-Mit welcher Software erfolgt der Zugriff?

Besten Dank


----------



## vierlagig (30 August 2011)

zu den Details: der Zugriff erfolgt mit einem WindowsDienst aus meiner Feder, d.h. es wird die dll (IBHNet 1.0 Type Library) benutzt.

Problem scheint sich aber vorerst aufgelöst zu haben, haben jetzt die Symantec Endpoint Protection Ausnahmen erweitert, was offs. schon zum erfolg führte. (Danach noch die .net4 Rahmenwerk updates und VMware Tools updates durchgeführt) - im Moment läuft es stabil, sollte es wieder zu Problemen kommen werde ich entsprechende Logs zur Verfügung haben


----------

